# New imac freezes



## claudiazjtt (Mar 14, 2010)

Bought it January 2010. Perfect initially. Set up Bootcamp partition, installed Windows 2003 then installed Parallels because needed to go from mac to windows. I opened an email in windows which had a trojan virus and malware. Did an eraze & install to clear everything (but left Bootcamp untouched. ) I have done this several times, but on booting up imac freezes sometimes or the dreaded rainbow wheel spins for a few seconds, other programmes sometimes freeze and even the force quit command does not appear sometimes and I have to force shut the imac. 
Help.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

First of all, Windows 2003 isn't supported, only select version of XP, Vista, and 7. Trying to use other version will give you problems. Hate to say it, but right now, the best thing would to be to use Boot Camp assistant and delete the Boot Camp partition, and then reboot, seeing if that helps. If not, then you should backup important files, and wipe out the whole hard drive, writing zeros to it, and then start over with the OS X installer. If after that you still have problems, then it could of did something to the firmware of the hard drive or the Mac itself, either of which will require Apple to repair it, which they may not, because you didn't install a supported version of Windows.


----------



## claudiazjtt (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you. I think probably erase everything is best as you say and reinstall back to the default level. Cheers


----------

